# Medir alterna con multimetro



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

Para medir alterna (220v) Ademas de colocar el tester supeior a 200v como coloco los cables de cada, ¿Rojo en el fase y el negro en el neutro? O da igual como los coloque?

Tenia un medidor de tension que se colocaba el rojo en fase y el negro en tierra. ¿En un multimetro es distinto no?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 12, 2011)

Da igual como los coloques.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 12, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa, el multimetro tiene la funcion 10A , Donde se miden amperios de alterna? tambien colocando las dos puntas en fase y neutro? o como va eso de los 10A



*cul es el multimetro que tenes ?*

Porque depende de lo que consume el equipo o el circuito que quieras medir, de eso depende la gama en la que colocaras el tester si es en mili amper (mA) o Amper (A)...

Aqui un ejemplo de como medir el consumo de una bombilla muy pequena alimentada con pilas. En este caso el amperimetro o multimetro es colocado en la gama de miliamper (mA) porque se trata de un LED de bajo consumo, uno 30 o 40 mA...







Hay equipos que no necesitan conectarle los cables para medir el consumo de cualquier aparato o circuito, solo con rodear un cable el Amperimetro mide la carga por medio del campo magnetico que esta genera.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 12, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Ya lo probe, me llegan 225/226 voltios de 220 voltios  que debrian llegar ¿Esto como puede ser?



La empresa de electricidad no siempre dan los 220V, siempre tienen un margen de error. 



			
				user300 dijo:
			
		

> Es malo para las fuentes de alimentacion? en algunas me dice 220v maximo y  les estoy metiendo 225 que llegan.



No pasa nada, siempre y cuando uses un regulador a la salida de tu fuentecita, como siempre debe darse.



			
				user300 dijo:
			
		

> Otra cosa, el multimetro tiene la funcion 10A , Donde se miden amperios de alterna? tambien colocando las dos puntas en fase y neutro? o como va eso de los 10A



Tambien es indistinto, estamos hablando de corriente alterna, tal como dijieron arriba _"no importa como lo coloques, la corriente alterna va y viene."_.

Eso si, verifica que tu multimetro puede hacer mediciones de *corriente* (no tension) en alterna, yo tengo uno que no tiene esa funcion, si la de medir tension alterna. 

Por otro lado, esa entrada de 10A suele ser una entrada sin proteccion, osea que no tiene fusible.


----------



## lsedr (Jul 12, 2011)

la mayoria de multimetros llegan solo hasta 10 A y si necesitas medir algo mas fuerte debes tener un amperimetro electrico de este tipo


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 12, 2011)

Continuo si, pero alterno no siempre. 

Mi tester de alta precision Zurich ZR-160  , es una prueba:






Fijate que incluso, la medicion de 10A te lo limita hasta 10Seg.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 12, 2011)

Por otro lado, esa entrada de 10A suele ser una entrada sin proteccion, osea que no tiene fusible.[/QUOTE]

Mi multimetro tiene fusible de 10A en esa entrada y otro de 250mA en la otra entrada



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Fijate que incluso, la medicion de 10A te lo limita hasta 10Seg.



Que deja de medir pasado ese tiempo?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 12, 2011)

se calienta de mas la R. shunt interna .


----------



## oscarzx (Jul 12, 2011)

pero lo que user300 quiere medir es tension, no corriente, asi que coloca el multimetro a la mayor escala de Voltios en alterna y pon las puntas como quieras que no se te daña el instrumento.

y que es lo que quieres medir, la red electrica, un trafo o que?


----------



## oscarzx (Jul 12, 2011)

entonces no importa como pongas las puntas, como te dije, pon el tester en la mayor escala de Vac y pruebas, encuanto a que te suba 5 o 6 voltios, es normal.

aqui te dejo un texto que encontre en una pagina la cual no recuerdo, es una guia para saber como utilizar las funciones de un tester o multimetro http://www.mediafire.com/file/yblbgbpsa7kynwd/MEDIDASCONELPOLIMETRO.PDF


----------



## pandacba (Jul 12, 2011)

ergo, observar como por causa de un exploxión similar le quedo el cabello al amigo Duex

Broma aparte prestale mucha atención a la recomendación echa, ya que aparte del susto padre que te vas a llevar, el estampido como si fuera un balazo, y un silbido en los oidos, que te dejara paralizado, dejaras la casa sin energia electrica, y antes que puedas entender que paso tu progenitor querra matarte...

El tomacorriente es donde enchfas los aparatos eléctricos





El tomacorriente es donde enchfas los apartaos eléctricos

El tomacorriente es donde enchfas los apartaos eléctricos


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 13, 2011)

Xander dijo:
			
		

> o sea, no digo nada concreto, he visto instalaciones donde el neutro esta conectado con tierra


 
WTF?? de ninguna manera el neutro tiene que ir conectado con tierra, quien hace eso es por ignorancia (sin animo de ofender). El neutro y tierra son independientes uno del otro, la conexión de puesta a tierra es un sistema de protección a la persona de los aparatos conectados a la red eléctrica, y se conecta utilizando un cable verde-amarillo a los chasis de los equipos/aparatos, por ejemplo en las heladeras y lavarropas va conectado a la chapa de los mismos, esto es en caso que se pele un cable de la fase (vivo) y toque la chapa automaticamente vaya a tierra y así evitar que una persona toque el aparato y se eletrocute.

Si el cable de toma a tierra se conecta al neutro ¿sabés que va pasar? que si la fase hace contacto con la chapa del lavarropa por ejemplo cause un cortocircuito y posiblemente se queme algún otro aparato o incluso alquien reciba una fea descarga electrica. Lo que pueda suceder es muy variable, esta condicionado por el estado de la instalación eléctrica del lugar.

te repido NEUTRO y TIERRA van conectados independientemente al igual que la FASE.


Un saludo

P.D.: hay una norma internacional que se aplica por igual en todos lados y regulariza las instalaciones eléctricas. En cada pais hay pequeñas variaciones, pero la base es igual en todo el mundo. En nuestro pais (argentina) la rige la AEA (Asociación Electrotécnica Argentina), y a pesar que está implementada por ley hace como 40 años si no mal recuerdo, como pasa siempre nadie la cumple. En europa se cumple en muchos paises.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Pero te pegunto Y cuando no existia la conexion tierra? Como salta el diferencia en cortocircuito si no hay derivacion??


 

El diferencial no está hecho para proteger cables , sino vidas.

Si tocás descalzo sobre piso de mosaico un cable vivo , entonces la tierra la hace tu cuerpo , salta el diferencial y no te quedás pegado , te da la patada y corta.

Para proteger cables se utiliza la llave termomagnética o fusibles.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El diferencial no está hecho para proteger cables , sino vidas.
> 
> Si tocás descalzo sobre piso de mosaico un cable vivo , entonces la tierra la hace tu cuerpo , salta el diferencial y no te quedás pegado , te da la patada y corta.
> 
> Para proteger cables se utiliza la llave termomagnética o fusibles.



1-Ahh!!  Pero y si toco un cable vivo sin estar descalzo me pego el calanbrazo todo el rato que quiera que el diferencial esta tan tranquilo o salta?

2-El diferencial de tension es un salva vidas o un protege cables y aparatos?? lo que se de el es que salta cuando se pasa de los 230v. Pero si no es asin decidme

3-En un aula con 19 ordenadores fui a encender el diferencial General de tension, justamente subirlo salto, lo intente subir de nuevo y ya se quedo encendido, me pasa bastante veces en esa misma aula. ¿Porque salta el de tension?. Tambien me ocurre cuando enciendo el diferencial de una zona, no el general, Pero no en todas las aulas pasa, es algo que esta mal?

4-En mi casa, que hay conexion tierra instalada, cuando voy descalzo y toco la chapa de algun aparato recibo un calambrazo, ¿Si esta instalada la tierra cual puede ser el problema de que de calambrazos los aparatos.

   Nota, comentario, cosa adicional... lo que sea : En mi sala tengo una pared de hormigon, la cual hay varas de hierro hincadas, coji un cable tierra desde el enchufe asta la vara incada, se oyo chispasal rozar, y despues de haberlo colocado comprobre que los aparatos de la sala daban o no corriente, y ya no daban nada de corriente. Y recuerdo que antes de hacer el invento de la tierra a la vara pon ia un destornillador desos que se enciende si le pones corriente y se encencida si lo ponia en un a chapa. ¿Algo estaba mal? Porque ocurria todo esto?

5-Una vez fui a encender la regleta donde tenia conectado 4 ordenadores, 6 pantallas, justamente le daba al boton de la regleta saltaba el diferencial de cortocircuito, la cosa es que no habia cables pelados ni nada mal. Al final consegui volver la corriente en la sala pero me quede sin saber de donde venia el problema.

6-En la caja distribucion hay 2 diferenciales, uno grande de tension y otro el de cortocircuito, el que salva vida, y despues de ellos, hay otros mas chicos que no tengo ni idea de que funcion hacen.

7-¿Porque hay que desconectar los diferenciales para cambiar una bombilla?. Yo cambie una con solo desconectarla del interruptor de encendido apagado y no me paso nada.


8-¿Porque al cambiar un tubo fluorescente estando encnedida la lampara no se puede tocar la parte gris, la de hierro o no se de que es.

9-¿Que es lo que pasa si meto en agua el fase?

10-¿Tripolar y tetrapolar?? Pero esque existe mas polaridades ademas de fase y neutro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> 1-Ahh!!  Pero y si toco un cable vivo sin estar descalzo me pego el calanbrazo todo el rato que quiera que el diferencial esta tan tranquilo o salta?
> 
> *Si estás bien aislado , ni calambrazo , ni salta*
> 
> ...


 
Saludos                                                !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2011)

lo que No tiene que hacer es convertir su aprendizaje en preguntas y respuestas.

_por que esto ??_
por tal motivo 

_por que aquello ??_
por tal otro .

NO

la cosa es como todo: tiene que comenzar con la teoria, seguir lso pasos de el colegio y si quiere avanzar mas , y asi solo podra ir deduciendo en base a conocimiento .
No una lista de preguntas y respuestas.
sino el dia que tenga una duda y no tenga cerca el telefono de el que le responde ......perdio.


----------



## ls2k (Jul 13, 2011)

tanbien es cierto fernandob, pero muchos empezamos así (me incluyo), creo que de esa forma se despierta más el interés por la teoría, muchos usamos el método técnico del aprender haciendo o aprendizaje hacia atrás, primero algo de practica y luego la teoría... de todas formas el compadre debe adentrarse en la teoría ya que hay un punto en que todo se da vuelta y se necesita la teoría antes ke la practica


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

En miis priemero años(ni computadoras ni internet) bombardeaba a preguntas a mi padre y a mi tipo.
Ellos tubieron la amabilida de explicarme minuciosamente cada una de mis preguntas.
Antes de asistir a la escuela primaria mi padre me leia las revistas, se recostaba en la cama conmibo a sua lado y me leia todo aquello que me gustaba, cuando aprendi a leer ya no hacia falta, yo deboraba todo....

Etando en la secundaria y penando con la literatura, sobre la interprtación del soneto de Sor Juana Ines de la Cruz, no lo cazab ni ahi, mi padre se sento a mi lado, lo hizo de tal forma que no solo supe como explicar lo que queria decir, si no que entendi como era la forma de analizarlo, a partir de alli la literatura universal fue de mi gusto tanto que incluso participe en concursos literarios y gane varios premios....

Papa, como funciona el motor del auto? mi padre trai su block de blancas hojas, y merced que era un excelente dibujante me explicaba el ciclo otto de 4 tiempos, tam bién que jamás lo olvide

Yo miraba la bocha que hay en el eje trasero y le preguntaba papá que hay alli dentro y como funciona?

Mi padre munido de un libro de mécanica del automovil y su infaltable block me explicaba que era y como funcionaba un diferencial, y jamás me olvide de eso


y ojos no era adolescente, tenia 5 años, sus correctas respuestas hacian que pudiera entender otras cosas y entonces la pregunta ya era diferente, entoces tal cosa es asi? y el me asentia si mi deducción o conlclusión eran correctas, si no lo eran me explicaba porque.

En la etapa de la adolescencia, seguia preguntano y aprendiendo y deduciendo asi durantte todos mis estudios secundarios, y luego ya en la universidad

Fui toda mi vida muy curioso e intuitivo, veia una caja que contenia un mecanismo y de acuerdo  alo que hacia afuera intenta dilucidadr  com funciona dentro, entonces algunas veces le preguntaba a mi padre y eno solo me explicaba si no que me lo mostraba, otras habria yo la caja para ver si era como pensaba o no, metiedome en algún que otro brete de vez en cuando, pero bueno todo era por saber y aprender...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2011)

1-Ahh!!  Pero y si toco un cable vivo sin estar descalzo me pego el calanbrazo todo el rato que quiera que el diferencial esta tan tranquilo o salta?
Si tocas un cable estás haciendo un contacto DIRECTO y el diferencial protege de los contactos INDIRECTOS.
Si la corriente que pasa por tu cuerpo supera los 30mA y el diferencial funciona correctamente salta, solo que con 30mA es bastante probable que mueras.

2-El diferencial de tension es un salva vidas o un protege cables y aparatos?? lo que se de el es que salta cuando se pasa de los 230v. Pero si no es asin decidme
El diferencial mira la diferencia de CORRIENTE, no salta por pasar o no llegar a xxxV

3-En un aula con 19 ordenadores fui a encender el diferencial General de INTENSIDAD, justamente subirlo salto, lo intente subir de nuevo y ya se quedo encendido, me pasa bastante veces en esa misma aula. ¿Porque salta el de tension?. Tambien me ocurre cuando enciendo el diferencial de una zona, no el general, Pero no en todas las aulas pasa, es algo que esta mal?
Eso suele ser problema con las fuentes conmutadas, de todos modos al diferencial muchas veces le cuesta armarse. El diferncial es el diferencial, no es el general que es un magnetotérmico

4-En mi casa, que hay conexion tierra instalada, cuando voy descalzo y toco la chapa de algun aparato recibo un calambrazo, ¿Si esta instalada la tierra cual puede ser el problema de que de calambrazos los aparatos.
Que hay tierra pero no hay continuidad, está cortada en algún sitio y encima algún aparato está comunicado. Eso es muy peligroso porque si se estropea la lavadora te puede dar la corriente en la nevera, arreglalo ¡¡YA!!

   Nota, comentario, cosa adicional... lo que sea : En mi sala tengo una pared de hormigon, la cual hay varas de hierro hincadas, coji un cable tierra desde el enchufe asta la vara incada, se oyo chispasal rozar, y despues de haberlo colocado comprobre que los aparatos de la sala daban o no corriente, y ya no daban nada de corriente. Y recuerdo que antes de hacer el invento de la tierra a la vara pon ia un destornillador desos que se enciende si le pones corriente y se encencida si lo ponia en un a chapa. ¿Algo estaba mal? Porque ocurria todo esto?
Por lo mismo de antes, la tierra de tu casa está mal y encima algún aparato también

5-Una vez fui a encender la regleta donde tenia conectado 4 ordenadores, 6 pantallas, justamente le daba al boton de la regleta saltaba el diferencial de cortocircuito, la cosa es que no habia cables pelados ni nada mal. Al final consegui volver la corriente en la sala pero me quede sin saber de donde venia el problema.
El diferencial no protege de los cortocircuitos eso lo hace la parte magnética del magnetotérmico. Son problemas de arranques de fuentes o algo así.

6-En la caja distribucion hay 2 diferenciales, uno grande de tension y otro el de cortocircuito, el que salva vida, y despues de ellos, hay otros mas chicos que no tengo ni idea de que funcion hacen.

Esa caja está fuera de normativa, lo que suele ir a la izquierda es el ICP limitador, luego un magnetotérmico general, luego el diferencial y después un magnetotérmic BIPOLAR por cada circuito. Los unipolares o los de uno + auxiliar no están permitidos. Y todos ellos lo que hacen es medir CORRIENTE, ninguno de ellos mide TENSIÓN.

7-¿Porque hay que desconectar los diferenciales para cambiar una bombilla?. Yo cambie una con solo desconectarla del interruptor de encendido apagado y no me paso nada.
No es necesario, es recomendable

8-¿Porque al cambiar un tubo fluorescente estando encnedida la lampara no se puede tocar la parte gris, la de hierro o no se de que es.
Tu verás, yo no toco nada metálico nunca (por si acaso)

9-¿Que es lo que pasa si meto en agua el fase?
Nada, el agua (H2O) es aislante. El agua del grifo es conductora, ojo, depende de lo que toque el agua, si está en una botella de vidrio no pasa nada.

10-¿Tripolar y tetrapolar?? Pero esque existe mas polaridades ademas de fase y neutro?
Cuando sepas lo que es la trifásica lo sabrás, pero primero aprende que es un diferencial y que es un magnetorérmico.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 14, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Si la corriente que pasa por tu cuerpo supera los 30mA y el diferencial funciona correctamente salta, solo que con 30mA es bastante probable que mueras.
> [/COLOR]
> 
> Pues he tenido suerte,  el año pasado  pudieron  ser unos 5 calambrazos con el cable fase nuetro  de trafos, y este año sin querer o por despiste apollé el codo en el cable fase de un amplificador y me metio otro calambrazo, la cosa es que no saltaba el diferencial por lo que la corriente seria menor a 30mA ¿no? Y 30 mA es muy poco no??
> ...


----------



## pandacba (Jul 14, 2011)

Creo que no has captado, si el termomagnetico cortara con 5ma, no tendiras luz, ya imagina prendes un bobillo de 25W son aproximadamente 130ma saltaria y se apagaria la luz, no podria utilzar nada.

Vamos de nuevo
L corriente que circula por la linea digamos tiene que ser igual en ambos cables cuando una persona toca accicentalmente el vivo, circula a travez de su cuepro una corriente hacia tierra, entonces hay un desequlibrio, digamos estan circualndo unos 5A por un calbe y otros 5A por el otro la diferencia es 0, cuando se produce el oque accidental,cirulan dimago unos 5.1A por un cable y por el otro 5A la corriene diferncial ahora es 0.1A, eso es lo que hace un interruptor diferencial y de alli su nombre mide permanentemente la diferencia de corriente entre ambas ramas, si la instalación esta normal esta diferencia debe ser 0, pero si esta diferencia supera los 30mA corta directamente, el interruptor diferencial no sabe que causo el desbalance momentaneo, solo mide la diferencia y cuando supea el valor prefijado interrumpe la energia, esta diferencia puede estar dada por una perdia, un cabl pelado en un caño metálico, un cable lastimado en un lavarropas, un cable haciendo contacto en una caja de la instalación metálica, etc etc

Supon que se pelo un calbe y esta tocando la parte metálica de la heladera, vas alegremetne a abrirla sinsaber que esta en contacto y quedas alli, hace varias decádas murio un famoso cantante francés al abrir la heladera de su casa y quedo electrocutado

A ver si quedo claro, el temomagnetico salta cuando el consumo excede el valor nominal del mismo sea 5a sea 10a sean 15a sean 25A etc, esta tu madre planchando y de pronto se une un cable con el otro y la intensidad dupera el valor nominal el interrupotor de desconecta

El interrupotr diferencial detecta las fugas a tierra de corriente independientemene del consumo

espero se aclare un poco la idea


----------



## Dano (Jul 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> El interrupotr diferencial detecta las fugas a tierra de corriente independientemene del consumo



Agrego: Como lo dice su nombre le diferencial mide diferencias de corriente.

Tenes dos cables que pasan por el mismo (fase y neutro o fase y fase o el sistema que tengas en tu zona... eso no importa) Cuando conectas una lámpara la corriente que pasa por el cable A del diferencial va a ser igual a la que pasa por el B. 

Cuando por ejemplo tocas uno de los cables con la mano, la corriente va a circular por el cable A, va a pasar por tu cuerpo y cerrará el circuito por el suelo. Ergo, por el cable B no estaría pasando corriente. El diferencia detecta esa diferencia de corriente entre el cable A y B, si es mayor a 30ma (por ejemplo) salta, caso contrario no salta.

30mA matan si pasan por órganos vitales, igualmente es suficiente corriente para perder el control muscular y no poder alejarse del cable (situacion en la que un cable pelado te cae encima)...
Por lo tanto no solo es importante la corriente que pasa por el curpo sino tambien por donde pasa, y el tiempo al que se es expuesto.

Se usan diferenciales menores a 30mA cuando se hacen instalaciones en lugares húmedos, pero el uso de un diferencial muy sensible genera posibilidad de que salte solo con las fugas de los aparatos.

Sobre el arreglo de la tierra de tu casa te recomiendo que un profesional la vea, es un tema serio una correcta puesta a tierra.

Por cierto la electricidad no es "mala", pero hay que respetarla y actuar acorde al peligro...
El echo de exista el mismo no quiere decir que tenes posibilidades de morir.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2011)

Aclarando conceptos:

Interruptor Diferencial: Mide la diferencia entre la corriente que entra y la que sale. Es lo que se llama "salvavidas". Protege a las personas de los contactos INDIRECTOS.
Interruptor Magnético: Protege de los cortocircuitos; de corrientes muy por encima de la nominal. Actua instantáneamente.
Interruptor Térmico: Protege de las sobrecargas; corrientes algo por encima de la nominal. Por su funcionamiento tarda algo en actuar y una vez disparado tarda un rato en poder rearmarse (se tiene que enfriar)
Interruptor Magnetotérmico: Los dos anteriores juntos, es el que se usa siempre en vivienda pero no siempre en la industria. Estos tres últimos protegen a la instalación.

Contacto directo: Si uno toca un cable pelado con la mano. De eso no te protege NADA. Solución: NUNCA se tocan los cables con la mano; se usa herramienta aislada, guantes aislados, una alfombrilla aislada y además se corta la tensión. (si fallan las cuatro ya sería mala suerte ¿no?) Además te pones gafas de seguridad por si salta una chispa y botas aislantes.

Contacto indirecto: Uno toca una masa metálica que está en contacto con un cable accidentalmente pelado.
Solución: TODAS las masas metálicas deben de estar puestas a tierra (y evidentemente no estar cortado el cable), además se pone un diferencial  de forma que cuando haya una derivación la TENSIÓN DE CONTACTO sea menor de cierto valor seguro que depende del local. Para asegurar esto la resistencia de tierra tiene que ser baja y el cable tener sección suficiente.
En el reglamento antiguo se admitían instalaciones sin diferencial si se usaba un magnetotérmico de 5A o menos y la tensión de contacto para 5A era menor de la requerida, en el nuevo no creo que se contemple.

Hay diferenciales de menos de 30mA pero los precios son astronómicos. Yo tenía uno de 10mA en el banco donde se probaban los cuadros eléctricos ya que era posible sufrir contactos directos.


----------



## moises95 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahora entiendo todo mejor, pero la corriente que me da algun aprato al tocarlo descalzo cuantos voltios son? tiene esa peligro de muerte? 

Mas dudas, un dia, encendi la bombilla de mi mi curato de forma tan normal, es decir, le doy a la llave y listo, pero, la bombilla no encendio, sino Exploto entera. ¿Porque ocurrio eso? Los cables estaban bien, se puso la bombilla nueva y volvio a encender bien.


----------



## Dano (Jul 14, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Ahora entiendo todo mejor, pero la corriente que me da algun aprato al tocarlo descalzo cuantos voltios son? tiene esa peligro de muerte?



Eso depende, puede ser solo simple acumulación de estática o puede que el aparato tenga una fuga alta, en la segunda opción es cuando podes ver la luz blanca y no precisamente la de la heladera...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2011)

La corriente se mide en amperios no en voltios y depende de la tensión (los voltios) y de las(s) resistencia(s).
Si tocas el cable de fase estará (mas o menos) a 230V y las resistencias serán la del propio cable, la de la masa metálica intermedia (si la hay), la de tu cuerpo, la de tus zapatos o lo que toque el suelo y la del suelo en si. Total que la resistencia será de entre unos pocos ohmios a unos cuantos miles dependiendo de si estás sudando etc etc etc etc etc etc. Osea que igual te mueres, igual no. Pero por si acaso no toques cables.
El aparato no debería de estar en tensión ni por estática ni por contactos indirectos; si es metálico debería de estar puesto a tierra y si no lo está debería de ser aislante.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2011)

Porque la lámpara de incandescencia (bombilla en lenguaje no-técnico) tiene una resitencia no lineal que varía con la tensión y con lo caliente que esté y puede pasar que la conectes justo cuando la tensión está pasando por el valor máximo y puede pasar que se funda, aunque no es muy común. He cambiado decenas de miles de lámparas y solo me pasó una vez que recuerde (no es exageración trabajaba en mantenimiento de semáforos y nunca se desconecta para cambiar lámparas)
Bueno, con lámparas del todo a cien es muuuucho mas probable que pase.


----------



## dukex (Jul 14, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> ergo, observar como por causa de un exploxión similar le quedo el cabello al amigo Duex



¿  ese soy yo?

Por otro lao, alguien puede decirme por que esa manía de los "técnicos" de unir la tierra con el neutro en las instalaciones de las casas?   

llamé a la compañia prestadora del servicio eléctrico para hacer un reclamo sobre el bajo voltaje de la linea en la casa, que llegaba a 80V por largos periodos de tiempo en las tardes y a véces oscilaba entre 60V-90V como a 2Hz....

Luego llegó este sujeto que me decía que era por que no tenía "tierra"
pero con "tierra" el se refería a aterrizar el neutro, por que tierra si hay.  Yo discutí con él y le dije que no podía hacer eso de unir tierra  con el neutro, que el problema estaba en la prestación del servicio por parte de la empresa.   ASí quedó la cosa, luego hablé con el dueño el cual habló con la empresa y de alguna manera lo convencieron de aterrizar el neutro... no entiendo :enfadado:

Lo peor es que después de hacer eso se estabilizó un poco el servicio lo cual le dió la razón al sujeto de la empresa y gracias a la ignorancia del dueño quedó como un rey y yo como el pato, supongo que se estabilizó por que debido a la mala calidad del servicio el neutro estaba flotando un poco no?  será? alguien que me tire la miga de pan...

Igual esta instalación no tiene diferencial  entonces por ese lado no hay preocupación, por lo menos el diferencial no se dispara por la fuga al aterrizar ese neutro...., pero entonces  si la empresa de energia está aterrizando en las casa el neutro, no afectará esto de alguna manera la red electrica local al tener muchas casa con el neutro a tierra???


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> que llegaba a 80V por largos periodos de tiempo en las tardes y a véces oscilaba entre 60V-90V*como a 2Hz....*
> ??


 

te estas haciendo lio , y mucho.
1 -- si tienes 80v las luces casi ni prenden y la heladera queda el motor trabado.

2 -- 2 Hz quiere decir que el generador que usan no es ni en base a energia hidroelectrica ni a combustibles fosiles (gas, carbon, petroleo) , casi seguro que es en base a generador biologico y el pobre tipo se cansa de pedalear .

3---- no te metas en lo de la tierra, aterrizar es para pilotos de avion.
tierra es tierra, es medio largo al cuete.
en la provincia (no dices de donde eres) se usa lo de poner el neutro a tierra, esa tierra, o sea esa jabalina es distinta que la que se usa para el cable verde.
son 2 cosas distintas.

4 -- vos lo que tenes que hacer es sencillo:
defini cual es el punto donde termina la compañia de electricidad y cual donde tu casa comienza.
si tenes baja tension y vas a donde termina la compañia y ahi tambien la hay es culpa de ellos,.
que lo arreglen como consideren ellos.

mira, yo estudie mucho de tema tierra, mucho , y lo dejo guardado por que es un tema muy puto, y no me lo borren por que es asi, no hay otra palabra.
si vos haces algo luego lso de la compañia diran que lo que hiciste vos es el problema.

si vivis en una casa con tierra alrededor es facil:
una buena jabalina en la tierra, y listo , al cable verde.
los 220vca entre vivo y neutro le corresponden a la compañia, si no lo cumplen es su responsabilidad.


y lo de los 2 Hz averigua cual es el horario de cambio de turno de empleados en la bicicleta.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2011)

tierra:

imaginate que los cables de electricidad son una autopista:
ida es el vivo y retorno es el neutro.

los coches (electrones) van por el vivo y regresan por el neutro.
para esto las autopistas son anchas y de buena calidad.

(cables gordos y de baja impedancia) .

pues bien , se acordo hacer paralela a la ruta de regreso una banquina, de menor calidad por que no es para que retornen todos lso autos, pero es un retorno fisicamente similar y esta conectado al mismo lugar.

el asunto es que (y aca hablamos de electricidad) si hay un escape de corriente, o sea una falla de aislacion "que retorne por el camino que nosotros prefijamos)
claro, esto sirve si y solo si ponemos algun equipo que detecte cuando hay vehiculos moviendose por la banquina (falla) .


en el caso de la conexion de una jabalina a tierra o sea enterrada y conectada al neutro esto se hace por que la compañia que suministra energia ha tirado cables de deficiente calidad y el consumo es grande en la zona, de este modo se aseguran un mejor retorno , pero esto puede traer otros inconvenientes.... como todo en la vida.

en seguida hago dibujo.



mira el dibujo, de un lado tenes un generador, pueden ser un monton de pilas en serie y obtener 150vcc no hay problema para la prueba.
como sabes necesitas 2 cables para cerrar el circuito.
tiras esos cables desde el generador hasta la carga y todo funciona ok.

del lado de el generador se coloca si la jabalina la cual esta unida al neutro, y esta jabalina es muy buena, de baja resistencia.
de este modo la electricidad puede si retornar por la tierra.
aca te hago un parentesis para decirte que la tierra, el piso , es buen conductor, los tipos lo probaron y asi es la cosa, no hay vueltas, y cuanto mejor sea el contacto del electrodo mejor sera el valor resultante.
si nuestro planeta estuviese compuesto de un material aislante otra seria la cosa , pero asi es.

entonces , como ya sabemso la corriente (por decir un sentido) sale del vivo (del generador) pasa por la carga y retorna al neutro .
pero como ya te dije puedo tener variso neutros, mientras todos esten conectados al neutro del generador .

mira este otro dibujo:


vos podes mandar varios cables, es mas, la compañia podria mandar uncable verde desde su transformador, no lo hacen para haorrar, pero podrian y seria igual (casi) .
todos esos cbales que conecte son retornos, todos pueden usarse como neutro o como tierra por que estan conectados al negativo de el generador.

en realidad neutro y tiera son la misma conexion pero..........
como puse antes en el ejemplo el neutro es la autopista ancha, por que por este dben retornar cientos de amperes y no debe casi caer tension , por eso hay tablas para usar cables de tal seccion.
pero el cable de tierra no es tan bueno, bah...... no cable."la tierra" por que vimos que casi todo el recorrido hacia el retorno del generador se hace por "la tierra" .
pues bien "la tierra" que no es un conductro de cobre tiene una impedancia , es lo que llamamos que la medicion de tierra o la jabalina tiene 8 ohms .
o 15 ohms, o lo que sea.
y no es culpa de la jabalina la cual es un pedazo de metal , es la resistnecia que ofrece el terreno entre la jabalina de el generador y la que pusimso nosotros de nuestro lado .

pero fijense aca, si bien yo podria cerrar un circuito a travez de el cable verde o sea el que esta de retorno a travez de la jabalina (tierra) , un circuito de un par de lamparas, digamos 2 amperes.
NO podria usar ese cable para el retorno de un local que consuma 20 o 30 amperes .
¿ por que ??
por que si yo hago pasar 20 amperes por un camino de 8 ohms me caeran 160 v en el ..........y entonces en mi local solo caeran 220v - 160 = 60v .

no sirve como retorno .
por eso como retorno la compañia usa cables de igual forma y caracterisitcas que el de ida (vivo) .


y entonces ?? para que sirve la tierra ??? 
como ya dije: solo sirve si la fuga es pequeña o si hay elementos de deteccion y corte ( y no existen de bajo costo , solo el disyuntor ) .
sino para mi es una trampa.
por que uno no puede preveer si en un domicilio tendras una fuga pequeña o grande.


----------



## Xander (Jul 14, 2011)

dukex dijo:


> Por otro lao, alguien puede decirme por que esa manía de los "técnicos" de unir la tierra con el neutro en las instalaciones de las casas?
> 
> Luego llegó este sujeto que me decía que era por que no tenía "tierra"
> pero con "tierra" el se refería a aterrizar el neutro, por que tierra si hay.  Yo discutí con él y le dije que no podía hacer eso de unir tierra  con el neutro, que el problema estaba en la prestación del servicio por parte de la empresa.   ASí quedó la cosa, luego hablé con el dueño el cual habló con la empresa y de alguna manera lo convencieron de aterrizar el neutro... no entiendo :enfadado:
> ...


eso lo dije yo, no quise seguir hablando sobre eso para no confundir a nadie...en fin...

...o sea, yo preguntaba lo mismo...



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> El diferencial salta SOLO si parte de esa corriente en vez de volver por el otro cable , se desvió a masa-tierra.
> 
> Así que mientras haya cortocircuito (junta de los dos cables) el diferencial NO salta , recién cuando uno de ellos en el fogonazo (amen) se peló y tocó tierra . . .  ahí si salta
> 
> Eso es lo que llevó retraso de tiempo , el que sería más instantáneo para los cortocircuitos es la llave termomagnética.



...yo supuse por lo que dijo Dosmetros refiriéndose al termomagnético...en varias instalaciones antiguas, yo he visto solo disyuntores térmicos acá en chile...y la sorpresa que me llevo a decir tal barbaridad...neutro empalmado a la tierra?....o sea...cable verde con cable blanco?...no soy experto en electricidad, pero eso me trajo una gran duda que ahora estoy que abro un tema para discutir ese tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

El tema de poner a tierra el neutro porque la companía tiene problema , es que podés terminar proveyendo neutro a medio pueblo o barrio


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2011)

ahora vamso a hacer "·truchadas" (nosotros no , para eso estan las compañias) .

como tiran cables finos, en zonas de casas donde se ocultan fabricas truchas y el consumo es muy alto el cable no alcanza, entonces lo que hacen es poner ellos o pedir a los usuarios que conecten jabalinas a neutro .

como pongo en el dibujo yo podria retornar por tierra.
pero tambien puse que 8 ohms es un valor muy feo.
el tema es qu conocemso lo que es resistencias en paralelo , no ??

asi que si ponemos muchas jabalinas separadas entre si y conectadas todas al mismo cable : obtenemos un resultado final de una impedancia muy baja y asi si podemos retornar al generador con minima caida de tension en el camino .

PERO esto , como casi todo en la vida tiene sus riesgos y contras.
lo que esta haciendo la compañia es dejar librado al azar el retorno :
segun los vecinos que pongan una jabalina a el neutro sera menor la impedancia.

y .como hay algo que puedo garantizarles:
una persona particular pone algo y se olvida.
y la falta de manteniniento es muy peligrosa en esto.
por eso deberia corresponderle a ellos el tma del neutro , su forma y calidad como asi el mantenimiento .

pero aca entramos en una porqueria de lavadas de manos e ignorancia que prefiero uhir.

por eso puse antes y es indiscutible:
a las puerttas de tu casa te tiene que llegar 220vca ...ponele 205 , pero no menos , apra eso hay un reglamento de suministro, normas que obligan a la compañia a darte ceirta calidad de energia y suministro electrico.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema de poner a tierra el neutro porque la companía tiene problema , es que podés terminar proveyendo neutro a medio pueblo o barrio


 
exacto, pero lo dijo a medias.
como vos NO PODES proveer eso por que tu jabalina no tiene las caracteristicas fisicas para eso lo que ocurre es que una mañana vos te levantas tempranito y vas a caminar por tu jardin a sentir el rocio sobre la hierba bajo tus pies y resulta que te olvidaste que hace 2 años pusieron una jabalina ahi ........y ahi , en la cabeza de la jabalina hay 90v o 180 v o lo que sea.
en el piso, donde pisas con tu pie derecho, y con el izquierdo tenes una DDP .

y la carga son las que te cuelgan


----------



## Xander (Jul 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ................y entonces ?? para que sirve la tierra ???
> como ya dije: solo sirve si la fuga es pequeña o si hay elementos de deteccion y corte ( y no existen de bajo costo , solo el disyuntor ) .
> sino para mi es una trampa.
> por que uno no puede preveer si en un domicilio tendras una fuga pequeña o grande.


...ahora me quedan muchas cosas claras...

...por ejemplo... aquí en chile hay una comuna llamada "san bernardo", un empresario hace poco me explicaba sobre la instalación de un condominio cerca del área, y decía que en gran parte del sector, se toparon con tal problema que el terreno era muy seco y demasiado débil...lo cual perjudicaba excesivamente las instalaciones de las viviendas, en la parte electrica....este problemo llevo a la empresa a mover varios sectores de la tierra con sal, incluso aplicar gigantescas mallas...el condominio no era muy grande, decidieron hacer el cableado bajo tierra...

...me acuerdo también...un profe me contó que en un cerro (el chena) hay una gigantesca malla metálica enterrada por el mismo problema, en la misma comuna...ni idea si sera verdad o no por que ese profe era medio cuentero ...pero me imagino que será posible...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> exacto, pero lo dijo a medias.
> como vos NO PODES proveer eso por que tu jabalina no tiene las caracteristicas fisicas para eso lo que ocurre es que una mañana vos te levantas tempranito y vas a caminar por tu jardin a sentir el rocio sobre la hierba bajo tus pies y resulta que te olvidaste que hace 2 años pusieron una jabalina ahi ........y ahi , en la cabeza de la jabalina hay 90v o 180 v o lo que sea.
> en el piso, donde pisas con tu pie derecho, y con el izquierdo tenes una DDP .
> 
> y la carga son las que te cuelgan


 
O tu neutro+tierra de 6 mm² intentará suministrar 200 amperes o más al vecindario  si se corta el neutro en la calle.





Xander dijo:


> ...ahora me quedan muchas cosas claras...
> 
> ...por ejemplo... aquí en chile hay una comuna llamada "san bernardo", un empresario hace poco me explicaba sobre la instalación de un condominio cerca del área, y decía que en gran parte del sector, se toparon con tal problema que el terreno era muy seco y demasiado débil...lo cual perjudicaba excesivamente las instalaciones de las viviendas, en la parte electrica....este problemo llevo a la empresa a mover varios sectores de la tierra con sal, incluso aplicar gigantescas mallas...el condominio no era muy grande, decidieron hacer el cableado bajo tierra...
> 
> ...me acuerdo también...un profe me contó que en un cerro (el chena) hay una gigantesca malla metálica enterrada por el mismo problema, en la misma comuna...ni idea si sera verdad o no por que ese profe era medio cuentero ...pero me imagino que será posible...


 

Es todo un tema hacer "tierra" en terrenos secos y áridos

Para hacer las tierras de pararrayos hacían pozos de dos metros de ancho por dos de largo y dos de profundidad y enterraban u una malla o hasta una chapa de cobre en carbonilla , mas sal y otras yerbas , Googlealo


----------



## dukex (Jul 15, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> tierra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias fernandob, aprendí un par de cosas nuevas y reafirmé otras.

Supongamos que mi ciudad es alimentada desde una hidroeléctrica, el neutro viene desde allá? o sólo se mandan desde allá las 3 fases y aquí en la ciudad se genera un neutro en el transformador a través de una conexión delta-estrella ??

He notado que cuando hacen instalaciones de centros de computos exígen ciertas caráteristicas de blindaje electromagnetico y puestas a tierra, sobre todo por garantías en el equipo. Pero cuando estos centros de cómputo están en industrias con sistemas de potencia grandes, los ingenieros encargados dela puesta a tierra y/o la protección contra descargas electroestáticas rechazan esos puntos de tierra y sólo los permiten mientras termina la garantía de los equipos,  apelando a que una descarga electrostática podría inducir altos voltajes en jabalinas"tierras" cercanas; y por eso sólo permiten un punto a tierra dentro de la fabrica.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2011)

todo sale del generador.

y lo de centros de computos .......las veces que escuche que se quema un rigido carisimo o alguna pieza de un servidor y el tecnico de la computadora (pedazo de equipo) lo primero que mide es si hay tension entre N- T ...si hay aunque sea unos pocos voltios ya feliz exclama:
haaaa !!!!!!!! por esto se quemo .......no lo cubre la garantia !!!!!!!!!

y sino la otra (tipo pie grande o el monstruo del lago nesi) ; lo que pasa es que hay muchas armonicas en la linea (hasta lso electricistas lo dicen , aunque no tengan ni como medirlo) , por eso se quemo .............tampoco lo cubre la garantia .

al principio me enojaba...........ahora pienso : 
que feliz es este mundo , cuantos escapes hay


----------



## moises95 (Jul 17, 2011)

¿Porque hay tantas bajadas de tension en los 220v? Si os fijais cada dos por tres las luces se desiluminan y vuelven a iluminarse. 

¿Si un vecino enciende un aparato potente, hay bajada y subida de tension para los demas vecinos?

¿Cuando cortan la luz en una zona durante 5 minutos nada mas o poco mas, ¿Porque es?

Cuando la luz se corta sola, ¿Un subsistema hace 3 intentos de levantar la red 220v? 1º intento, si no consigue prender los 220v, hace 2º intento si no consigue hace un 3º intenso y si no lo consigue intenta otros 3 intentos mas tarde. ¿Eso es asin? O como va ese tema?

Un dia que se corto  la luz en mi barrio, estubi varias horas sion volver, estube pendiente a la vuelta, y cuando intento volver hacia esto la luz:



1º intento, se enciende se apaga
2º intento, se enciende se apaga
3º intento, se enciende se apaga

5 o 10 minutos mas tarde...

1º intento, se enciende se apaga
2º intento, se enciende se apaga
3º intento, se enciende y queda encendida

Que yo recuerde hacia los intentos de volver tal y como lei en una web. Ahora que si no es asin lo de los intentos fue causalidad que intentaron levantar la red de esa manera... nose

Tambine ha habido veces que hacen intentos de prender la red por separado, 

1º intento... enciende apaga

5 minutos ams tarde

1º intento... enciende y queda encendida.

Entonces, ¿Que levanta la red cuando se corta? ¿Un sistema automatico?

.

Otra pregunta, un dia que por la noche la tension bajo bastante, las luces luminabanm menos de lor normal, cada vez que encendia una lampara fluorescente tardaba muchisimo en hacer los intentos de encender, es decir, los parpadeos esos que hace un fluorescente antes de encender.
¿Porque?

Otra pregunta, Una vez que estaba lloviendo, cayo un caro bastante grande, junstamente cayo hubo una bajada muy grande de tension, ¿Porque el rayo hizo que bajse mucho la tension?

¿Porque es malo tener al lado de tu casa una torre de alta tension? Salio una vez por la tele ese caso y parece que las cosas daban calambre, asta el agua del fregadero,  ¿Porque ocurre eso?


----------



## Dano (Jul 17, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> ¿Porque hay tantas bajadas de tension en los 220v? Si os fijais cada dos por tres las luces se desiluminan y vuelven a iluminarse.
> 
> ¿Si un vecino enciende un aparato potente, hay bajada y subida de tension para los demas vecinos?
> 
> ...



1- No debería pasar nada si la empresa que suministra energía a tu barrio dimensiona correctamente los transformadores y cables.


2- No tengo la bola de cristal todavia.

3- Veamos, sería algo tonto hacer que un sistema de seguridad se rearme solo, el sistema de seguridad se activa porque cierta condición no se cumple y por lo tanto se baja y protege . Si la protección se subiera sola dañaría lo que debe proteger...
La idea es que venga un personal calificado para rearmar la protección. 
Cuando un sistema de seguridad se activa es por algo, primero se debe solucionar el problema para luego proceder a subirlo de nuevo.

En alta potencia no se usan interruptores térmicos ni magnéticos, aca se juega al estilo grandes ligas, con seccionadores y fusibles. Viendo este inconveniente te podrás dar cuenta que es un poco difícil que el sistema se rearme solo...


4- Eso no es una pregunta... no tiene signos de interrogación.

5- Infórmate sobre descargadores gaseosos.

6-Eh? Buena empresa la que te coloca una torre de Alta cerca de tu casa...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> ¿Porque hay tantas bajadas de tension en los 220v? Si os fijais cada dos por tres las luces se desiluminan y vuelven a iluminarse.
> 
> *Instalación o suministro precario de la zona donde vivis.*
> 
> ...



Saludos...................


----------



## Dano (Jul 17, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Asin llevamos desde años y años, bajones de tension cada dos por tres, y veces del dia en los que la tension  llega a los 210v.
> 
> Me conto hace poco un vecino, que por la noche no le llega suficiente fuerza, es decir no puede poner ni la vitro, ni el airea condicionado, ni la estufa... nada potente por la noche.
> 
> ...



1- La red eléctrica es un sistema no un aparato aislado, son varios aparatos funcionando en conjunto. No es posible decir es el transformador o son los cables.
La corriente alterna no es como la continua, aca existe la corriente reactiva que causa desastres... Antes de seguir preguntando sobre caidas de tensión te recomiendo tener claro los conceptos de corriente alterna, alternador, transformador, potencias, corrientes, factor de potencia.

2- La idea es que no te pase nada, a ver, las empresas no ponen las torres como ellos quieren, existen NORMAS para todo existen normas, si se cumplen estas reglas es 100% probable que a un ser humano común, que hace cosas comunes no le pase nada.

Si abajo de las lineas no hay una cerca de seguridad es porque cualquier persona podrá acceder a ese espacio sin sufrir daños. 
En el caso de que lo conductores pasen a una altura muy baja (suele suceder en las lomas, problemas geográficos) Se hace una cerca en el suelo para que nadie se pueda acercar...

3- Con lo que sabes ahora y un poco de decucción eso lo podría concluir...


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Asin llevamos desde años y años, bajones de tension cada dos por tres, y veces del dia en los que la tension  llega a los 210v.
> 
> *¿Donde vives?...si no es indiscrección.*
> 
> ...



Saludos...........


----------



## moises95 (Ago 7, 2011)

Si un rayo hace que la tension suba muchisimo ¿Que puede ocurrir con los magnetotermicos Ya que tienen una tension maxima de 250v? Se quemen, rompan, revienten ¿O se quedan iguales?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2011)

Primero te quema todo antes de que salte la magnetotérmica o el disyuntor.

El rayo es más rápido que el tiempo de respuesta de la protección


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> y tambien revientan en pedazos las bombillas y los tubos?



Y muchas cosas mas, mejor que no te caiga un rayo a poder ser. 
A un amigo le cayó un rayo en su casa este invierno, l destrozó el cuarto de aseo entero con la inmensa suerte de que la explosión cerró la puerta y el resto se salvó, personas incluidas.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2011)

La realidad que un rayo es más probable que haga descargas sobre las lineas domicilliarias, sobre el cable de video, que sobre una casa, hay ciertos árboles que sobre los que cae produciendo cosas como la rotura del mismo o que se incinere, si toca tu tejado toda tu casa quedaria al potencial del rayo si te apoyas en la pared, o te estas bañando, o te estas cepillando los dientes, lavandote las manos te daras cuenta aunque es probable que ni siquieras sepas que te paso, si una descarga a 220V de unos 100mA te frie, imagina esa misma c[]orriente pero a cientos de miles de volts........ como lo aislas?






daños producidos en seres humános


----------



## moises95 (Ago 10, 2011)

Una nueva pregunta con el multimetro y la alterna:

Tenia el multimetro conectado al enchufe, media 220v, despues enciendo una regleta del boton que tiene y el multimetro en un segundo marcó 680v o algo asin. La cosa es que el multimetro mide asta 500v y no salio por los aires ni se estropeó ningun aparato ¿Es un falllo dle multimetro? ¿O la alterna coje esa tension de verdad? ¿Porque ocurre eso?


----------



## Xander (Ago 10, 2011)

Los instrumentos no tienen una "exactitud" instantánea al medir una variable, mejor dicho, precisión...
en un lapso, tu multimetro te dará algún valor hasta mostrar el valor cercano a lo que realmente vale la variable (en tu caso, voltaje)

...en realidad, no pasaron 680v por tu multimetro, solo mostró ese valor, pero se estabilizo hasta mostrar un valor cercano a los 220v que estabas midiendo...no es así?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Eso pasa con los digitales ya que no siguen las variaciones con la rápidez que estas se producen, cuando la tensión es inestable, es mucho más últil un multimetro analógico que uno digital


----------



## BKAR (Ago 10, 2011)

Mi Casa no tiene Diferencial, en ninguna parte toy seguro,tiene Pozo a tierra, pero ningun instrumento aparato esta concetado(digo el cable verde amarillo siempre esta al aire!!!); cuando hacia alguna conección (un toma-corriente, cambiar un cable defectuoso o una bombilla) solo y únicamente bajaba la palanca (jaja asi le dice mi papà) me refiero al la LLAVE TERMICA (bipolar) y con eso estaba fuera de peligro!!??

estoy molesto! nunca nadie me menciono esto (tenia vagas ideas de un diferencial , incluso despreciaba su uso), de verdad he leído como loco el post he aprendido mucho... gracias!!! maestros
me encanta el foro!!

jaja llevo estudiando año y medio en universidad ..ing electronica,
sabia eso de 3 fases neutro, por mi cuenta ahora le tomo mas importancia
me falta mucho aun y nunca me mencionaron nada respecto al tema alguno de mis profes...supongo que no estaba en la curricula aun?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 10, 2011)

BKAR dijo:
			
		

> me refiero al la LLAVE TERMICA (bipolar) y con eso estaba fuera de peligro!!??


Si corta los 2 polos (vivo (o fase) y neutro), todo bien, pero cuando lo vuelvas a conectar, vas a estar en peligro.
El diferencial y las térmicas son un conjunto muy unido, así que deben estar siempre.



			
				BKAR dijo:
			
		

> supongo que no estaba en la curricula aun?


Jamás estudié nada, solo leí y aprendí por mi cuenta (y mis manos electrificadas), así mismo, me parece raro que no hayan dicho, o mencionado algo al respecto durante el año y medio (o será que no se dan esos temas en ingeniería electrónica), desconozco totalmente

Saludos, y ojo con la electricidad, mi abuelo decía (me lo contó mi mamá, porque no tuve el honor de conocerlo), "A la electricidad no hay que tenerle miedo, pero sí respeto"


----------



## pandacba (Ago 10, 2011)

Es que el tema de trifásica es un tema más propio de ingenieria eléctrica.

Antes en argentina el titulo era doble, por ejemplo en mi carrera Ingenieria Electricista Electrónica, y también estaba Ingenieria Mecánico Electricista. yo hice la primera mi hermano la segunda.

Y la verdad que se salia mucho mejor preparado que en las carreras actuales, El Plán 75 creo que lejos fue el mejor que tubo la UNC


----------



## BKAR (Ago 11, 2011)

DJ T3 dijo:


> ....Jamás estudié nada, solo leí y aprendí por mi cuenta (y mis manos electrificadas), así mismo, me parece raro que no hayan dicho, o mencionado algo al respecto durante el año y medio (o será que no se dan esos temas en ingeniería electrónica), desconozco totalmente....



Igualmente...Pero uno  siempre aprende algo todos los días y ganas es lo que me sobra...
Por ahora tan que me revientan la Cabeza con Fisika Quimica Analisis Calculo y todo lo Demas..
y unos Cuantos Cursos que tienen que ver con Electrónica pero hasta ahora nada de Potencia y lo peor es que eso es lo que quiero aprender mas, simplemente porque me gusta, pero cuando me queda chiko lo que me enseñan... entonces lo que hago es entrar a mi foro favorito y leer y aprender y no aburrirme!!),


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

Cuando presionas el voton conecta una resistencia calculada para que circulen 300mA de la salida del vivo hacia la entrada del neutro


----------



## moises95 (Ago 12, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Cuando presionas el voton conecta una resistencia calculada para que circulen 300mA de la salida del vivo hacia la entrada del neutro



Entonces si pulso ese boton y no se desconecta el interruptor, ¿Queire decir que este estropeado y que si hay derivacion de 0,3A no se descoenctara?


----------



## Electronec (Ago 12, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Entonces si pulso ese boton y no se desconecta el interruptor, ¿Queire decir que este estropeado y que si hay derivacion de 0,3A no se descoenctara?



Efectívamente, y es aconsejable hacer el test una vez al mes......, pero que nadie lo hace.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 12, 2011)

La prueba de test se hace sobre todo, porque elsistema es electromecánico y puede trabarse por estar mucho tiempo sin actuar, al hacerlo actuar evitamos que cuando deba funcionar quede atascado, ya que la tensión difrenecial generada actua sobre un electroiman que a su vez mueve una pequeña palanca que libera la llave termica


----------



## moises95 (Ago 14, 2011)

¿Se puede rectificar los 220v que llegan al enchufe? Con un rectificador de esos cuadrados de 4 patillas. Le pongo el fase y el nuetro en donde esta el simbolito de alterna, y por el + y el - saca 220v en corriente continua ¿no? 

¿El rectificador tiene que ser de mas de 220v? 

¿La potencia qe sace el rectificador depende de los amperios del mismo? por ejemplo si el rectificador es de  6 amperios, tendria 220v DC a 6 amperios verdad?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

si, asi es , asegurate que el puente sea para 400v , ojo !!

y si, lo que logras es tener todos semiciclos con la misma polaridad, no CC , ojo.
ya sos viejo aca.
es lo mismo que cuando trabajas la salida de un trafo de 12vca , LO MISMO .
pero con 220vca .


que vas a hacer ????


----------



## Electronec (Ago 14, 2011)

Y luego te dará por preguntar si le puedes añadir unos condensadores para filtrar:
*DANGER*325V CC

Como dice Fer ¿ Que tramas ?  

Saludos.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 14, 2011)

Bueno entonces segun decis un rectificador de 400v y saldra de hay 325v Corriente continua ¿no? y para filtrarla condensadores de 325 o superior ¿no?

La idea es sustituir los trafos por algo mas potente, como la corriente del enchufe que da musimos amperios y un rectificador de muchos amperios, a diferencia de los trafos que dan menos fuerza, les cae mucho la tension, que si el regulador que estabiliza... 

La idea es cojere esos 325v, rectificar a corriente continua y reducir la tension asta con seguir la que quiero usar para un amplificador A transistores. 



> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-potencia-quemados-ampo-40-40wrms-18324/index2.html



Segun me han dicho, se alimenta  a 65v De corriente continua, nose si modificando los componentes por otros de mas tension podria conseguir meterle mucha mas tension  para conseguir mas potencia o que funcione mejor, nose, cualquier mejora

Y si no fuese posible, pues bajamos esos 325v a 65dc con muchos amperios que da el enchufe y el rectificador, y si hace falta, se pone un estabilizador de tension, pero segurisimo que el amplificador iria mas que sobrado de amperios y no se vendria abajo nada, ni la fuerza ni nada.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 14, 2011)

user300 dijo:


> Bueno entonces segun decis un rectificador de 400v y saldra de hay 325v Corriente continua ¿no? y para filtrarla condensadores de 325 o superior ¿no?
> 
> La idea es sustituir los trafos por algo mas potente, como la corriente del enchufe que da musimos amperios y un rectificador de muchos amperios, a diferencia de los trafos que dan menos fuerza, les cae mucho la tension, que si el regulador que estabiliza...
> 
> ...


 

no..........ya esta.
con lo que has escrito recien te doy 2 consejos:

1 -- no hagas eso ni toques NADA con electricidad , pero de verdad , nada, ni siquiera aunque use pilas de 9vcc .

2 -- y menos te pongas a cojer nada de nada, que vas a quedar re- pegado, fijate que hoy dia dan en el cole clases hasta de eso .

te aseguro que lo que pusiste es señal de que te falta :estudiando: muchisimo .


mira, esto es lo primero que hay escrito en el enlace que vos pusiste:


Alejandrodb2006 dijo:


> Si tienes los esquemas de los circuitos fapesa y me los puedes pasar estaria agradecido, a un amigo se le quemó una placa y nunca pudimos encontrar los diagramas.
> .


 
si vos pensas armarte una fuente siguiendo los conceptos que escribiste mas arriba , de no usar un trafo por que entrega poca potencia, cuando se te queme la placa a vos no solo no van a encontrar los planos, tampoco a vos !!!!!!!!no respetaste la veda de alcohol.


----------



## moises95 (Ago 14, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no..........ya esta.
> con lo que has escrito recien te doy 2 consejos:
> 
> 1 -- no hagas eso ni toques NADA con electricidad , pero de verdad , nada, ni siquiera aunque use pilas de 9vcc .
> ...




2-En mi instituto no me han dado jamas clases de eso, aisn que mira que bien informao estoy.Solo dimos la ley de ohm, y algun que otro calculo de voltajes amperios, que si la resistencia, cosa que ami se me daba fatal y ya no recuerdo.

3-Si me falta, aqui viene y podeis decir lo peligroso y lo no peligroso, y lo bien echo y lo mal. Si veis que la voy a formar con la corriente del enchufe pues usare una fuente de 65v dc para construir el ampli, y amplificadores he hecho muchos, claro, siempre con corriente dc de no mas de 18v, y uno de ellos, el ultimo que hice a 12v de 22w mas 22w funcionando esta perfectamente. 

4-De corriente alterna no se nada, y lo que he dicho arriba mas bien se peude decir que lo he dicho por decir algo haber si era asin o no. Lo que se manejar un poquito para no meter el patón en la dc. 

Pregunta adicional: ¿Puedo hacer experimentos que no existen con pilas de 1,5v? No creo que con eso me mate de una descarga 



fernandob dijo:


> si vos pensas armarte una fuente siguiendo los conceptos que escribiste mas arriba , de no usar un trafo por que entrega poca potencia, cuando se te queme la placa a vos no solo no van a encontrar los planos, tampoco a vos !!!!!!!!no respetaste la veda de alcohol.


_
*Pero si los planos estan en la pagina 2* _



> Amplificador FAPESA de 40 Watts
> Acá subo toda la información del amplificador FAPESA de 40 watts. El libro de origen es Sistemas de Sonido 3º Edición, de 1977, publicado por Edicient Editores y basado en material técnico de Philips y FAPESA (así que el copyright es de Edicient) aunque yo lo compré en 1982. Yo creo que ya no existe disponible, pero en la época tenía cosas interesantes.
> 
> Este amplificador decían que era muuuyyy bueno, y yo lo escuché pero nunca lo armé. Y sonaba lindo, pero eso es de hace casi 30 años.
> ...


----------



## Electronec (Ago 14, 2011)

Cierto User300, ...... de verdad...... ten MUCHÍSIMO CIUDADO.

Da la sensación de que preguntas por preguntar, (con todos mis respetos) como lo hace mi sobrino de 6 años, que pregunta, pregunta pero si la respuesta es demasiado complicada para su edad, no reflexiona y te sale con otra prgunta aún mas enrevesada.

Mas arriba te han mandado a leer......pues haz eso.....leer y empieza con pilas, leds,...Etc.....y deja los 350Vcc que todavia no has llegado a entender el porqué de ese resultado.

Acepta los consejos que se te dan, no te aventures así como así.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 14, 2011)

Hay muchacho, quieres aprender lo que lleva años en un par de horas, y lo únoco que lograras es quedar tiezo y chamuscado, y no es precisamente la idea que tenemos queines prentendemos ayudarte, cuando se consruye una casa se hace los simientos, columnas paredes, encadenados y luego se pone el techo, cada cosa lleva su tiempo, y si no se le da su tiempo de fraguado, todo se viene abajo.....

El conocimiento se contstruye paso a paso no hay atajos, no intentes como una escales subir varios escalones a la vez porque cuando erres el escalon terminars donde empezaste, con los huesos rotos o probablemente muerto, y esto no es chiste, con la electricidad es exactamente igual

Lo que has puesto más arriba a exasperado los colegas, porque la verdad hasta cuando yo empece tenia bien claro la función primaria y secundaria de un transformador, pero es evidente que eso no calo todavia en tu cerebro y si eso no calo, tal como te dice fernando suelta todo no toques nada ni una pila de 9V ni una de 1.5, agrra los libros, y ponte a leer desde cero todo sobre electrotecnia, te aseguro que nos lo agradeceras.....

La tensión de linea es letal, por tal motivo se utilza un trnaformador que cumple dos funciones, aislamiento galvánico con respetto a la linea, y reducción del voltaje a mis necesidades, para el caso que tu mencionas necesitas 65Vdc es decir 46Vac, como prentendes bajasr los más de 300V de linea a 65V? hay que reducirlos 5 veces y aunque lo reduscas siemrpe estaras a pontencial de red, por lo tanto es DANGEROUS, es decir en lenguas romances  ES PELIGROSO, ya que una vez enchufado y toques el gabinete quedaras flamendo como bandera o estampado contra la pared y tal vez sea lo útlimoa quehagas, los cables de los parlates, las fichas de entrada todo estara a potencia de red.


Como no has entendido los conceptos básicos, de electricidad, tienes un aplazo y a empezar de nuevo, lee estudia y leugo pregunta, cuando estes en condiciones que veamos que has procesado el conocimineto y lo tienes incoprordo recien seguiremos adelante

No queremos que te pase nada malo, a la electricidad no hay que tenerle miedo, pero si respeto porque mata............... y los cementerios estan llenos de audaces


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 17, 2011)

Lo que pasa es que hacer un salto enorme, si todavía no entiendes ciertas cosas y ciertas cuentas, para llegar a un resultado y demás, es difícil explicar algo que no sabes, ni por mas básico que se diga, por eso, y sin ofender, se te dice de leer, estudiar los esquemas, las cuentas, números, datos de todo tipo, y demás, para que cuando preguntes, se te dé una respuesta que puedas entender.
No dejes el foro, al contrario, visita mas aquellos lugares donde se expliquen con mas detalle tus dudas básicas, y luego, cuando entiendas mejor, postea tus dudas con firmeza de que vas a entender de una (de una = enseguida = rápido). Trabajar con 110V, 220V, y demás, es peligroso, y aún peor si está rectificado, no solo porque eleva la tensión, sino, porque si llegas a tocar algo, es mas probable de que no puedas soltarlo, como lo harías en AC. No te recomiendo adentrarte en alto voltaje por ahora.

Humilde opinión

Saludos


----------



## rash (Ago 18, 2011)

De verdad, sin ninguna intención malvada jajajaj..... empieza con pilas de petaca y bombillas... 
dejate de trapichear con tensiónes mayores a 24 volt... ya se vé que no tienes mucha idea y puedes llegar a provocar algún incidente del que te puedas lamentar.

es sólo un buen consejo.... y ya sé que no me lo has pedido 

saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 18, 2011)

user300 dijo:
			
		

> Por arriba puse lo que planeaba, era rectificar y despues reducir la tension para tener 65vDC un lio bien grande.
> 
> ¿Que es eso de la aislacion electrica?



No conoces ley de Ohm ni ley de Watt, que es lo más básico de lo básico.

Te voy a decir algo  que realmente es el secreto de la electrónica.
La electrónica no se aprende armando cosas, la electrónica se aprende leyendo, estudiando, investigando, analizando, generando hpótesis y logrando conclusiones, los que realmente saben, arman poco y estudian mucho. Querés armar cosas, primero se usa la cabeza, se aplican las leyes mas básicas en un principio (Kirchoff, Ohm, Watt,etc), luego cuando lo básico entrega un resultado positivo se analiza a un nivel mas alto, curvas de componentes, curvas de corrección, diagramas de Bode,etc.

Luego de que todos los análisis dieron el resultado esperado, recién se procede a armar el circuito.

Hay dos tipos de electrónicos (ya sean Ing. Tec. Aficionados.) los cambia piezas, que para arreglar un televisor cambian todas las piezas hasta la ultima resistencia y mágicamente en un momento la tv vuelve a encender.
Luego están los que realmente les gusta la profesión y la estudian día a dia para progresar en su materia, generalmente son los que ves aca en el foro ayudando, contestando, y aprendiendo de otros). Son aquellos de antes de abrir el televisor lo miran, analizan sus síntomas y con el conocimiento que poseen atacan la zona donde está el problema, ahorran tiempo y trabajo.
Un gran consejo, no seas de los primeros... en tu profesión serás un triste trabajador sin perspectiva en la vida.

En fin, es mi punto de vista, muchos del foro por no decir la mayoría te aseguro que me apoyan en esta moción, es simplemente porque saben como es esto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2011)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> La electrónica no se aprende armando cosas, la electrónica se aprende leyendo, estudiando, investigando, analizando, generando hpótesis y logrando conclusiones, los que realmente saben, arman poco y estudian mucho. Querés armar cosas, primero se usa la cabeza, se aplican las leyes mas básicas en un principio (Kirchoff, Ohm, Watt,etc), luego cuando lo básico entrega un resultado positivo se analiza a un nivel mas alto, curvas de componentes, curvas de corrección, diagramas de Bode,etc.


¿Entonces yo estoy al horno?, empezé en un service, apenas sabiendo el código de colores de las resistencias. ( Mas info _ACÁ_)


			
				Dano dijo:
			
		

> Hay dos tipos de electrónicos (ya sean Ing. Tec. Aficionados.) los cambia piezas, que para arreglar un televisor cambian todas las piezas hasta la ultima resistencia y mágicamente en un momento la tv vuelve a encender.
> Luego están los que realmente les gusta la profesión y la estudian día a dia para progresar en su materia, generalmente son los que ves aca en el foro ayudando, contestando, y aprendiendo de otros). Son aquellos de antes de abrir el televisor lo miran, analizan sus síntomas y con el conocimiento que poseen atacan la zona donde está el problema, ahorran tiempo y trabajo.


Yo no estudio (y nunca estudié), pero cuando me traen un TV, primero lo conecto (a no ser que me hayan dicho que "explotó", o algo similar), y veo cual es la falla, hasta inclusive con solo preguntarle a la persona me doy cuenta de que se trata...

Pero así mismo, no hagan lo que yo hice, primero estudien, y cuando tengan el nivel suficiente para armar algo, recién ahí háganlo.

Volviendo al tema, la fuente de PC te puede dar alguna que otra cosquilla (como dijo moises95, si la fase queda en la chapa), pero das vuelta el enchufe, y puede que ya no lo haga.

Saludos

PD: Disculpen el OffTopic de arriba MOD's...


----------



## moises95 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hablando del tema d ela alterna y el multimetro. Hoy a medio dia, voy a medir los voltios que llegan, y veo que llegan 230v. Ahora me pregunto

¿Si en españa son 220v, porque mandan 230v cuando quieren? Y poir la noche pega el bajon a los 210v.  

Varia muchisimo la tension y en gran cantidad. ¿A que se debe?


----------



## Electronec (Sep 2, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿Si en españa son 220v, porque mandan 230v cuando quieren? Y poir la noche pega el bajon a los 210v.



En settiembre de 2003 entro en vigor la subida a 230V como en Europa.

Por la noche no deberia de haber cambios, si los hay serán por zonas con malas instalaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Algo así, coges un aparato y una base múltiple de enchufe (o dos enchufes juntos), mides antes, conectas y mides con ello conectado, subes los datos y la potencia del susodicho. En mi caso, la aspiradora me echa 2V abajo la tensión, de 217 a 215 V, de 1000W en la placa, porque me tira un magnetotérmico de 8A al conectarla.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ahora mismo me llegan 224V, he conectado una estufa de 1200w, y la tension cayo a 221V. Conecte otra de 1800W y cayo a 219v. Conecte las dos al mismo enchufe y quedo cayo a 215V.

Asin que con 3000w me cae 8v, entonces con 6000w que tengo maximo me llegaran, 208V. 

¿Tienes instalado el magnetotermico de sevillana que se corta si pasas la potencia contratada?


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 2, 2011)

Por aquí es Iberdrola la que me estafa 3 acometidas de luz, la de casa, los dos pueblos y el gas natural.
Aquí tengo 4400 W contratados (20 A que es el parámetro sobre el que actúan los ICP's; Interruptor de control de potencia, NO IPC como me insistió una profesora), y en la nave de un pueblo 2300 (10 A), y en la casa de Ávila 3300 (15 A). Por cierto, no son magnetoérmicos, creo, los limitadores ICP, sino sólo térmicos (sólo llevan bimetal; disparo sólo por sobrecarga) o eso creo. No tengo problemas de potencia, con dos lavas (dora y platos), vitro y horno. Ni secadora ni AA ni calefacción. En la nave NoProblem y en Ávila, lavadora y horno (cocina a gas, ni secadora ni AA, cale y ACS de gasoil, tampoco lavaplatos  )
Lo que no entiendo es por qué en el sur tanto, si el clima es cálido, no necesitas cafacción potente ni secadora, a lo mejor AA. Eso sí la potencia contratada es una estafa, porque si todos tiramos lo contratado apagón general.
Te preguntaba el experimento para ver cómo andabas de caída. Con esos datos creo que es cosa de que a estas horas todo el mundo hace la cena, las luces, TV's, calentadores y cae. Yo he estado a 180v en el pueblo (el de la nave en Toledo) en S. Santa por las calefacciones elécrticas, hasta que cambiaron la bobina... Prueba a medir a la 1 de la noche a ver que pasa o a las 2, luego por la mañana y a medio día y verás como varía.
Eso sí, culpa de Sevillana, y a reclamar y que os hagan caso.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 3, 2011)

Si lo pongo en serie con una carga no va a ocurrir nada, y si pasa de 10A el fusible se funde y multimetro salvado ¿no?. Tiene dos fusibles, uno de 200mA y otro de 10A

Ya he echo mediciones y va muy bien. Ahora eso de los 15 segundos no lo entiendo, lo he dejado 1 minuto y nada ha pasado, hay midiendo tan tranquilo. Lo que pone despues es, 15min max each fused, o algo asin, parece que el fusible se funde a los 15 minutos o el multimetro te dice adios.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2011)

Si no respetas lo que multimetro, puede resultar averiado, no lo pases de 15 segundos para medir 10A


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 3, 2011)

Que yo sepa la mayoria de los multimetros no tienen fusible en 10A. Recuerdo que un compañero se habia comprado un tester nuevo y tubo la mala idea de probarlo midiento la intensidad de la bateria del auto..En 10A conectado en paralelo a la bateria del auto y se imaginan como quedo el tester.jaja


----------



## djwash (Sep 4, 2011)

Buenas, y me imagino como quedo el tester si con un amigo cuando teniamos 14 años puenteabamos los bornes de una bateria de 75A con una lima de 1cm x 1cm y esta se ponia al rojo vivo...

Hace mucho me paso algo raro, con un amigo medimos estabamos revisando un televisor y medimos con el tester a la salida de un filtro de linea de la fuente si llegaba tension a ese punto, el tester estaba en  750V alterna, al conectar con las puntas el tester se ilumino por dentro como que exploto algo dentro. Largamos las puntas a la miercoles, el tester seguia funcionando pero se volvio loco, media cualquier cosa, no tengo claro porque paso eso, siendo que habiamos medido antes del filtro de linea y nos daba cerca de 220V, tampoco probamos de nuevo y todo quedo como anecdota...


----------



## moises95 (Sep 4, 2011)

Agustinw dijo:


> Que yo sepa la mayoria de los multimetros no tienen fusible en 10A. Recuerdo que un compañero se habia comprado un tester nuevo y tubo la mala idea de probarlo midiento la intensidad de la bateria del auto..En 10A conectado en paralelo a la bateria del auto y se imaginan como quedo el tester.jaja



El mio si tiene, ademas de decirmelo en el multimetro por detras, lo he abierto y tiene 2 fusibles, el de 500mA y el de 10A. 

 ¿Pego un reventon? 



pandacba dijo:


> Si no respetas lo que multimetro, puede resultar averiado, no lo pases de 15 segundos para medir 10A



¿Eso si son 10A los que pasan o para cualquier medida?


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 4, 2011)

A ver Moisés, léete las leyes de Ohm, Watt y Joule y entiéndelas, así como los conceptos de circuito serie y paralelo (dejemos Kirchoff y Faraday para luego). Con eso entenderás muchas cosas.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 4, 2011)

Josefe17 dijo:


> A ver Moisés, léete las leyes de Ohm, Watt y Joule y entiéndelas, así como los conceptos de circuito serie y paralelo (dejemos Kirchoff y Faraday para luego). Con eso entenderás muchas cosas.



La ley de ohm es para sacar la intencidad. Voltaje partido resistencia. La de Watt es para sacar la potencia suministrada multiplicando voltaje por intensidad. 

La de joule no la entiendo bien.


----------



## Electronec (Sep 4, 2011)

moises95 dijo:


> La ley de ohm es para sacar la intencidad........



Dicho así, me parece que debes de hacer caso a Josefe.......Lée,...... es bueno quemar cosas, proverbio de San Cacho...jaja......,pero quemar por quemar.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 4, 2011)

Estimo en gran manera a cacho pero disiento de aca a la china, con eso de quemar, como mi priemer amplificador fue fagocitado literalmente por la corrietne que lo recorrio, aprendi toda una serie de cosas para que eso me ocurriera un mìnimo de veces y he enseñado a mucos, y es notable cometen muy pocos errores, 

Esa experiencia mi indico que no estaba totalment preparado, que me faltaban saber cosas y no pare hasta saberlas, y no arme otro ampli hasta que no aprnedilo que me faltaba ya mi siguiente vez ha sido un exito rotundo y asi enla enorme cantidad de cosas que he realizado a lo largo de mi carrera, las personas que se formaron conmigo se han destacado por lo mismo.

De nada te sirve funidr silicio, si no tienes la capacidad y el conocimiento para discernir y razonar que es lo que ha pasado, seguir insistiendo no ayuda solo a engordar la caja de las tiendas de componentes,

Si algo se rompe hay que analizar el porque se riompio y encontrar la causa, si no se encuentra se volvera a romper, si no es como el tipo que se le quemo el fusible del TV pone otro y se le quema va compra una caja de 10 y los inutilza a todos un TV lleva por lo general en 20/21 pulgadas uno 3.15A entonces el tipo va y compra de 5A y como se sigue rompiendo le pone uno  de 10A toma uno rotoe y lo foora de papel aluminio, y como le proglema sigue se siente genio con un trozo de alambre de fardo o de cobre capaz de resitir 30A y màs lo pone y ni enciend ni se rompe, desauciado lo lleva al taller de reparaciones, y cuando se le dice que la falla original no era tan grave, pero por su metida de mano le saldra entre 4 a 8 veces màs el tipo se quiere morir....

Ojo que eso lo hacen muchos tècnicos, si un fusible que se saca roto esta emnegreciod y con partes metalizadas en el vidiro es señal de un terrible corto en el aparato, hay que encontrar el corto y no poner otro fusible, si el fusible solo se ve el almbre cortado, puede que haya sido algo pasajero pero no obstante hay que revisar igual

Al ùnico que le puede servir una rotura es a quien con solidos conocimientos puede analizar que fue lo que sucedio.

Yo trabaje en un lugar donde los tipos en un rato hacian una motañia del transistores de salia horizontal, en ese tiempo eran càpsula TO3 metàlica como el BU208A o el D Cuando se produjo mi ingregos estuve por màs de 2 años sin romper uno solo, en ese taller cada uno reparaba un mìnimo de 4 aparatos diarios, lo que al año dan un total de màs de 1000 aparatos, y el dia que eso me paso me peque tal amargura que me queria ir a mi casa, mientras el dueño y el hijo festejaban mi primer trnasitor volado tras una reparaciòn, fui jefe de taller por màs de 10 años en ese lugar.......


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 5, 2011)

El otro día volatizé un transistor NPN de los canijos por un error en la placa, era un transistor que encendía un LED, sumando dos señales (como puerta and). Estaba montado en una placa universal pero de tiras, con pistas lineales. Monto los componentes y luego corto y conecto las pistas entre sí a voluntad. En esto puse la r de base sobre la misma pista, vamos las patas estaban conectadas y luego haría un taladro y las desconectaría. Pues se me olvido. Lo conecto, le doy V a la base y huele y se pone en corto. Abro, reviso la placa, le doy otra vez y humareda del NPN. Reviso por qué y toma, la r de base está en corto, por lo que VEB = 12 V, pues eso base frita. Desueldo, pongo otro y arreglo el corto a la resistencia y ya se apaga la máquina de humo. Eso es análisis, mira un error tonto la que lía. O en ese proyecto, instalando un LM336 generador de referencia de tensión, no tenía el datasheet original (estaba en el pueblo) pero tenía una nota de cómo iban las patas. Mira que lo compruebo todo, pues me fío y lo pongo así. Prueblo y el medidor de voltaje no responde adecuadamente a las variaciones. El circuito funciona, ya que lo probé con un 7805 e iba. Cojo téster y mido tensión de referencia, 8,6 V, algo pasa, miro el datasheet original pensando ya en que lo había flameado, y las patas al revés, el ajuste y la pata - al revés, le doy la vuelta y menos mal, no estaba quemado. Menos mal que sólo alimentaba el zener a las no inversoras de 4 operacionales y la corriente era cas nula.


----------

